# Should I upgrade?



## Xanimal13 (Jun 21, 2012)

So I've been shooting an older than dirt Canon 300d Digital Rebel for the past two years. It's been a great camera and I bought it basically brand new. It's the camera I learned on and I've gotten alright with it and I'm very comfortable with it. I have no NEED to upgrade since the camera is in nearly mint condition, however I have that feeling that maybe I could do better upgrading to say a t3i or 60d. The only thing that really interests me is that they are a significantly higher megapixel count ~6 vs ~18 and probably low light noise. I've  Would I notice a substantial improvement in my photography from upgrading?


----------



## morganza (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd stay in my comfort zone and keep using the ways i know and am good at, but for you, why not go for the upgrade? I favor the t3i more though.


----------



## Like_Breathing (Jun 27, 2012)

Xanimal13 said:


> Would I notice a substantial improvement in my photography from upgrading?



The camera won't make any difference to your photography, only your knowledge on how to use the camera will improve that.

I upgraded from a 400D to a 550D because:
- The higer pixel count meant I could crop more, meaning I didn't have to spent more £££ on longer lenses.  It's not a fool-proof method, but certainly cheaper.
- Better ISO quality meant I didn't need to spend £££ on f/1.2 lenses to get low light shots.
- Much better resolution on the screen.
- Video.
- Bigger exposure compensation range.

In short an upgrade will give you the technical ability to do more.


----------



## LShooter (Jun 30, 2012)

Megapixles is about final image print size. If you print big, you need more pixles.  If you don't, you don't. BUT, you also will always get better image quality as technology advances and improves.  ISO, AF, etc., all improve with technology.  Do you love photography?  Do you create art or make money from it?  Do you just snap photos of family and drunk friends?  Do you invest money and time to become a better photographer?  These are all things you have to ask yourself when considering upgrading your gear.

Rent some high end gear for a weekend, make some images and see what you think.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 30, 2012)

just buy the newer camera and upgrade...you know you want to. you cant resist the new gear urge for long so just get it over with.


----------



## Joshonator (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd say the money would be better spent on a good lens if you don't need the upgrade. In a year or two you'll be able to get the t3i for a much lower price. For example when the t1i was release in 2009, the price with the kit lens was 900$, I picked one up used with the kit lens a few months ago for 270$.

I'm sure you would notice a reasonable difference especially in low light performance, but why not buy a lens that can help you do this for the same cost and that you will be able to use beyond your next camera upgrade?


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 30, 2012)

You will probably only notice the higher megapixel advantage IF you are trying to display a very large image.  E.g. if you're sharing the image on the web, you won't notice the difference.  Web-size images are typically never more than 1 megapixel worth of data anyway.

Both cameras can produce 300dpi images in 5x7 size with data to spare.  But when you get to 8x10, the 6mp camera doesn't *quite* have enough data... you'd have to slightly reduce the resolution of the print.  And of course as you go even larger the difference becomes more apparent.

The thing is... how often are you making 16x20 prints?

Where you WILL notice the difference is in ISO performance.  The fact that a T3i and 60D can handle higher ISOs than your current camera and won't have as much image noise in settings that are extremely noisy on your current camera will make quite a noticeable difference.  But this is only noticed when you actually need those ISO speeds (in other words... you're shooting in conditions that at the very limits or even a little beyond what your current camera can handle.)  When you're shooting nice brightly lit daytime ISO 100 shots... you probably won't notice any difference at all.


----------



## zcar21 (Jul 1, 2012)

short answer yes.

the 300d is from 2003, I wouldn't get the newest camera, but an upgrade would be nice.


----------



## daarksun (Jul 8, 2012)

Screw the phrase "just get better glass'.   That camera is indeed old. Old process, worse noise, bad ISO performance. Glass isn't going to help with those issues. Anyone shooting with a DLSR should be using at 10mp or higher.  The new cameras are going to give you a wider ISO to noise band ratio. The higher MP will allow you to crop and still have a large image to print with.   At some point you have to realize the old camera just can't do what you need to do now.  

The T3i is a great little camera. If you want a larger feel, articulating screen and a better AF system then the 60D would be better. 

good luck.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there something the camera you have now is not doing for you?  If not hang onto it. 

The way things are changing and advancing so fast in digital photography unless you are seeing a real need wait to upgrade.  That way you can skip a step in spending $$ in upgrading to something new for a while.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 8, 2012)

In general, if you ever ask yourself this question, the answer is "no".  If you're not even thinking about it, and just waiting for a given model to upgrade to, then it's time to upgrade.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with everyone here higher megapixel count is useless unless you print big.  If you shoot a lot in the indoor/low light conditions, you will see most noticeable improvement in your shots with newer sensors in higher ISO.  But instead of T3i or 60D, I'd go with T2i.  Same sensor (low light performance) but cheaper.  If you shoot mainly outdoors in plenty of sun, invest in better lens instead.


----------

